

QuakeCon 2011 - John Carmack Keynote - malkia
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4zgYG-_ha28

======
spitfire
The guy basically wrote an operating system (That's what megatexture really
is, a complete OS VM and scheduling system) he's remarkably calm about it.
Lesser men would be brag left and right about 1/10th of that sort of
accomplishment.

------
kayoone
This guy is just awesome, i can only imagine how broad his knowledge as a
graphics programmer must be going through all this from the very beginning,
always delivering next generation gaming engines. Also love the fact that hes
still a die hard coder after 20 years of doing this and doesnt want to stop
anytime soon. Not to forget that he is a part-time rocket scientist :) Love
this man!

------
swah
He mentions that he would like to use Haskell or OCaml at 1h10m25s
(<http://youtu.be/4zgYG-_ha28?t=1h10m25s>).

------
swah
This was pretty different from most keynotes you usually see - he is very
sincere about what could be better, that the game could have looked better if
they ran it at 30fps instead of 60fps, what Intel could do better on their
graphic chips, differences of developing for the PC vs consoles, how they
could use being able to distribute more data than they can, ... Perhaps
because he can do that because he's the boss?

------
swah
He talks about static code analysis tools around 55 minutes.

~~~
swah
tl;dw: he looked at Coverity, found it expensive. They are now using Microsoft
Analyze tools (appears to be something that comes with higher end versions of
Visual Studio, Pvs Studio and PC Lint.

~~~
swah
More excerpts:

\- "We're trying to write better code from the beginning in some ways."

\- "One of the lessons we took from Doom3 is that script interpreters are bad
from a performance, development, debugging standpoint."

\- "Rage _still haves_ a little bit of script, from Doom3" (he means that in a
bad way).

\- "In Doom4 we have something call Superscript, its scripting in a subset of
C++..." (???)

\- "I'm all about trying to be nuch more restrictive about what we can do."

\- "I'm very tempted to wanna move to a functional language, Haskell or OCaml
or something. But that is not a credible thing to do in the game industry.
Because again, 49 people on our list.. I could probably convince a handful of
them that we should move to a new language... but then, we're back to having
performance issues, having a huge educational and hiring problem... so we got
to stay with something that is C/C++ish based on there. But I think that it
would be worthwhile to have restrictions to 95% of our code limit us to
essentially the Java subset of C++, no unchecked arrays..."

\- "I write all my new code in pseudo-functional, but unless something is made
impossible it will still creep into your codebase."

